# How quiet are the SL88 Studio/Grand compared to Hammer 88



## Tom Ferguson (Apr 1, 2021)

I just got the M-Audio Hammer 88 and, like I've seen mentioned in a few reviews (but I wanted to find out for myself), they keybed is pretty loud.

I guess I could get used to it, but as someone who doesn't like to have my speakers particularly loud, and use openback headphones, it's a little obnoxious as is. I'm heavily considering sending it back. The thing is I like everything else about it really, and there is nothing else like it at that price point with a proper modwheel, and would make sense installing into a desk (SL88 would be great with a modwheel and without those joysticks sticking right out the top). I'm not actually sure if other weighted keys like it are much better tbf.

Is there any sort of mod that would work to deaden the clonking from the keys? I've done repairing keyboards and other similar items before, so opening it up isn't a big deal, but obviously I don't want to do any mod to it that isn't certain to improve it and won't to screw with anything while voiding the warranty.

EDIT:

Since I guess it's probably not a great idea trying to mod this keyboard, I'm wondering how much quieter the SL88 Studio and Grand are compared to the Hammer 88?

I've been trying to get used to the noise but it's just too distracting for me and ruins the enjoyment of the keyboard. The release of the key as it returns to zero and hits the top of it's range is even louder than the strike, meaning you get this slightly off time delayed rhythmic clonking constantly when you play. I genuinely would prefer some synth keys or semi-weighted 88 than this, even if the action is much much worse obviously.

Also any other general recommendations for an alternative would be great thanks!

I found this good reference for what mine sounds like and what I want it to sound. This also shows me that the SL88 Studio isn't much or any better than the Hammer 88, so now it's mainly whether the grand doesn't have this problem.


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Apr 1, 2021)

I mean is buying a digital piano and something like *this* a possibility with regards to installing into a desk, maybe? https://www.juno.co.uk/products/doe...f7XXkiHhd0MwD6VUZ0fKjpXpM3XQ4OrRoC_ugQAvD_BwE


----------



## quietmind (May 26, 2021)

I have the SL88 and find it quiet enough. I'm fairly sensitive to this.


----------



## Tom Ferguson (May 26, 2021)

quietmind said:


> I have the SL88 and find it quiet enough. I'm fairly sensitive to this.


Studio or grand? (though I've decided to get a electric piano instead of a midi controller now)


----------



## quietmind (May 26, 2021)

The SL88 Grand is what I have. I could understand wanting to go with electronic piano. But as far as midi controller, the SL88 Grand hits a sweet spot of versatility, affordability, and good feel to play.


----------



## Tom Ferguson (May 26, 2021)

Yes, from what I've heard, the studio is also quite loud, but the grand is much better in that regard. I agree it's probably what I'd go for for a midi controller if I had to have one.


----------



## mscp (May 26, 2021)

I was probably unlucky in here because I got the SL88 Studio and it's really bad. I've tried everything to get rid of double triggered notes. The noise is bad too. The velocity curve is super weird. Anyway, if possible, test it before you buy it if that ends up being the case.


----------

